# تشريح ال لاب توب



## ehap012 (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*بسم الصليب*
*سلام ونعمه رب المجد لي الجميع*
*النهارده بكل بساطه واختصار هانفتح موضوع عن الاب توب*
*ازاي نختاره*
*ازاي نشتريه*
*وازي نفكه*
*ايوه نفكه
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*
*بس انا هابدا من الاخر الصيانه ازاي نعمله صيانه و نفكه*
*علي فكره طرح الموضوع ده بي اختصار لان مجال الكمبيوتر مجال حلو وممكن اللي يحط باله فيه يكون فاتحه خير ليه *
*زي مابيقولولو يعني ومش محتاج لا امكانيات ولا شئ*
*وممكن الللي يحب يقدر يبدي من بيته*
*لا محل ولا شء بس اهم شئ*
*ابتدي بي الراحه ومن الاول ولو لقيت تجاوب في الموضوع نقدر بدي في قرصات صيانه علي القد مش قرصات بي معني قرصات*
*علي قد ماهي تجارب واقترحات وافكار ممكن انا اقول شئ وحد تاني يزودهالي*
*او يصحهها*
*او يكون عنده فكره جديده بي الطريقه دي نتعلم كلنا*
*نبدا بقي*
*الاول تعالو نشوف الاب توب ونتعرف علي المرحوم*
*الموديل*
*اه سوري المفروض كنت ابتدي الموضوع من قبل كده ازاي يعني نتعرف عليه بس ده *
*هاسيبه لي التفاعل معاكو*
*ok*
*او*
*اتفقنا*




*هس *
*هانبدا ونفتح المشرحه *
*بينات المرحوم كا الاتي*
*Toshiba Satellite 1415 notebook*
*علي فكره ممكن نفك الاب توب عشان حاجه بسيطه زي مثلا الباسورد الي علي البويس*
*لو نسيناها او عشان حاجه كبيره*
*او اتفرجو من باب العلم بي الشئ*
*دي صوره المرحوم قبل مايكون مرحوم*




*الاول نتعرف علي الرمات بتاعت المرحوم*​ 


 




اول شئ نفك البطاريه زي الصوره


 
*وبعدين الهارد*




*وبعدين نفك اي شئ يتفك رامات او ما الي ذللك*
*نخش علي المهم *
*المسامير الدواير الحمرا هي الميسامير*




*وبعد كده الكي بورد بيتفك بي الطريقه دي*


 




*ركزو في النقط الحمرا مسامير الكي بورد*


 



 




*الجزء التاني في الطريق*​


----------



## ehap012 (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*نخش علي الدفي دي والشاشه*
*



*






*ركزو مع الاسهم السهم اللي فوق بتاع شاشه المرحوم*
*واللي تحت بتاع الاسبكرات والكي باد والكي بورد*





*وبعدين نرفع الغطا بس احترس المرحوم فيه حاجه صغيره ركز مع السهم الاحمر اللي جاي*




*وده شكل المرحوم بعد فتح بطنه  من الداخل  البتاع ده اللي اسم لاب توب مليان بلاوي*




*نشيل الفلوبي بي الكابل*




*ركزو معايا*
*الي عليها السهم دي الكي باد اللي زي الماوس في الكمبيوتر العادي*
*والدايره ده المسمار اللي بيفكها*




*يارب مكونوش نمتو تبقي ليله لو نمتو والمرحوم لسه مخلصناش عليه*
*المهم ده الجزء الاول يارب يكون عجبكو ومكنش تقلت عليكو*
*انا لقيت  اقف لغايه هنا عشان النش ما توهقش*
*والجزء التاني قريب قوي بس يارب الاول يكون عجبكو*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*مرسي ليك ايهاب علي الشرح الجميل والبسيط​*


----------



## جُرُوحْ (22 نوفمبر 2008)

شرح جميل اخى ننتظر المذيد ​ 
وياريت تقولنا اخر الاسعار ؟​


----------



## احلى ديانة (22 نوفمبر 2008)

تسلم ايديك يا غالى على الشرح الوافى والجميل دة

وبالنسبة للاسعار اخى جروح فى مصر تبدا من 1300 لغاية 25000 جنية


----------



## جُرُوحْ (22 نوفمبر 2008)

> تسلم ايديك يا غالى على الشرح الوافى والجميل دة
> 
> وبالنسبة للاسعار اخى جروح فى مصر تبدا من 1300 لغاية 25000 جنية



اشكرك بس ياريت حد يكتب افضل الموصفات والاسعار


----------



## ehap012 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه رب المجد لي الجميع
اولا شكرا علي الردود الحلوه دي
وياريت يكون فيه في المنتدي قسم خاص لي الصيانه
وخاصه صيانه الهارد وير وتعليم الصيانه سواء كمبيوتر او اي  حد عنده معلوه يقولها
بخصوص 
الاخ جروح واسعار الاب توب في مصر
موضوع الاب توب فيه مصر واسعاره عايز قعده شويه
بس عمتا
خليك في الموديلات دي
اتش بي  hp   وخاصه موديلات بافلون
دل   dell
كومباك    comaq
توشيبا  toshiba
دول افضل ماركات واحسن ضمان
بي النسبه لي المواصفات فا من الاخر انت مربوط بي السعر او معاك كام
انا افضل لو جهاز محترم فا هايكون في حدود 5000 مصري
موصفاته عمتا هاتكون كا الاتي
برسيسور 2.4 كورد دديو
كاش موموري 3 ميجا
موموري 2 جيجا
هارد يبدا من 250 جيجا
دفي دي اسكريبت
وير ليس بلوتوث كام
زي الموصفات دي لو عايز بجد اجيبللك الموصفات  بي الظبط
فيه نوعيات تانيه بس الموصفات تختلف 
بدل الكورديو يبقي برسيسور سلسيون
الكاش موموري يبي 2 ميجا
وفيه موضوع هاعمله عن المصفات والاسعار قريب لو ربنا ارد
لو احتجت اي شئ انا تحت امرك


----------



## amad_almalk (24 نوفمبر 2008)

مرسيىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى ربنا يخليك يا باشا علي الشرح الجميل ده​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*اشكرك اخى انا النهردة روحت اتعاقدت على جهاز فى الخليفة المؤمون بموصفات حلو السعر 5400 تقسيط هدفع 1500 والباقى على 12 شهر هكتبلك الموصفات لما اروح البيت معيا الورقة 
وتقوالى رايك *​


----------



## ehap012 (6 مايو 2009)

ihhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
هااااااااااااااااا
الموضوع حلو


----------



## kalimooo (8 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## helderalbahrow (9 مايو 2009)

يسلمو على هل الشرح


مع تحياتي و تقديري

بروايا 

Iraq / Duhok​


----------



## ehap012 (9 مايو 2009)

ربنا يخليكيو
ويارب المواضيع تعجبكو


----------

